# Us Army Machining Course



## JimDawson (Jul 27, 2014)

Us Army Machining Course  These are downloadable and saveable PDFs.  They are well written and easy to understand.  The latest date I could find was 1999, but from the pictures and drawings I suspect they were originally written in the 50's and later copied into PDFs.  They don't appear to be copyrighted, besides our tax dollars paid for them anyway, so I would say we all own them.




Shop-Safety


Principles-of-Drafting-and-Shop-Drawing



Precision-Measuring-and-Gaging


Machine-Shop-Calculation


Metal-Properties-Characteristics


Milling-Machine-Operations


Lathe-Operations


Band-Saw-Operations


I hope this helps a few of us.


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 27, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> These are downloadable and saveable PDFs.  They are well written and easy to understand.  The latest date I could find was 1999, but from the pictures and drawings I suspect they were originally written in the 50's and later copied into PDFs.  They don't appear to be copyrighted, besides our tax dollars paid for them anyway, so I would say we all own them.



US copyright law requires that anything written by a US government employee on government time be in the public domain.


----------



## drs23 (Jul 27, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> US copyright law requires that anything written by a US government employee on government time be in the public domain.



As it should be. And a bonus, nothing is redacted!:whistle:


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 29, 2014)

Has anybody tried downloading these files?  I was able download the first file on safety but each sucsesive file give me an I/O error.

Vlad


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 29, 2014)

Vladymere said:


> Has anybody tried downloading these files?  I was able download the first file on safety but each sucsesive file give me an I/O error.
> 
> Vlad




I just went through all of them, they seemed to download fine in both Firefox and Chrome.  I didn't try IE.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 29, 2014)

They work fine for me


----------



## rafe (Jul 30, 2014)

downloaded on IE no problems....Thanks for them


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 30, 2014)

Fellows,

Thank you for your responses.

I did finaly get them all down loaded.  Had to use a different procedure but it worked.

Mr. Dawson,  Thank your for providing these links.

Vlad


----------



## dualquad (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## srhill (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing !!!
Great info, especially for a newbe like me.


----------



## CoopVA (Aug 6, 2014)

Great find!  Thanks!


----------



## accokeek (Dec 15, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Us Army Machining Course  These are downloadable and saveable PDFs.  They are well written and easy to understand.  The latest date I could find was 1999, but from the pictures and drawings I suspect they were originally written in the 50's and later copied into PDFs.  They don't appear to be copyrighted, besides our tax dollars paid for them anyway, so I would say we all own them.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps a few of us.



Outstanding and a great help to those of us just starting out.  Many thanks for the post


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> Us Army Machining Course  These are downloadable and saveable PDFs.  They are well written and easy to understand.  The latest date I could find was 1999, but from the pictures and drawings I suspect they were originally written in the 50's and later copied into PDFs.  They don't appear to be copyrighted, besides our tax dollars paid for them anyway, so I would say we all own them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Old thread I know, but the links still work, and I wanted to thank you for posting these.  Even years later, this was helpful!


----------



## Firstgear (Dec 10, 2019)

Downloads with iOS Safari and can be saved to GoodReader and easily recalled.  Did this on my iPad.  GoodReader is my go to pdf format saver.  Works great!


----------



## CRSinTN (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the links! Still working in 2021.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 10, 2021)

I believe the Navy had a similar course that someone posted here a few years back. Mike


----------



## addertooth (Dec 10, 2021)

Keep in mind these are a sub-set of the older Army 44E (Machinist) training program.  
They shortened and watered down the training when they changed the designation to 91E. It is now just a 13 week school.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Dec 10, 2021)

I have the complete set, including hand written course notes.  Got them the hard way, by completing the then 16 week 44E machinist course at Aberdeen Proving Grounds in Maryland.

That is where I learned the importance of "When you hand comes away from the chuck, make damn sure the chuck wrench is in it!".  The guy on the lathe in front of me made that mistake.  When he turned on the spindle, I got hit in the shoulder with his chuck wrench!  The instructor was not happy, neither was I.  He wore a chuck wrench on a chain around his neck for a week anytime he was not running a machine!

By that time I had 4 years of metal shop classes in high school (We actually called it "metal shop" back then, didn't need some feel good name for it.)  I could have tested out of much of the course but felt that I was sure to learn something additional by being in the course, so I didn't take the test.

Richard

Class projects


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 12, 2021)

I finished the USN Machinery Repairman a while back, it'll take me a while to get through all of these.

Thanks,

John


----------

